# 29 Gallon newbie



## Littlefish81 (Mar 29, 2004)

What plants are good for a 29 gallon? I am new to this, and need to revamp the newly planted tank. I have 2 big swords in there, and a red melon plant and a regular melon plant. There's also a moneywort (or like 3 stalks) and a few grass-like plants (sorry that I don't know the names, but mongo grass rings a bell) and a few onion-like plants. 

1. If I cut the money wort, can I replant half the stalk, and will the new stalk grow? 

2. Can I keep the swords small some-how? By trimming them back? 

3. Should I replant the stalklets that are growing off of the swords?

4. What plants will stay small enough to be in a 29 gallon without too much pruning?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

The plantlets coming off can be planted in the substrate if they are not already. I'd wait until they have some roots first. Keeping it smaller depends on the type of sword. Some will just send out massive leaves. Others stay smaller. You could trim but you might end up trimming them faster then they grow back.

Money wort should do fine but trimming them and replanting. I would guess you are referring to Bacopa caroliniana. I think that is the common name used with it a lot.

As for taller plants that don't require pruning. Maybe some vallisnerias species. There are quiet a few species that can range from a foot tall to four feet if not bigger. Get few many just yank some out and trade them with friends, sell/trade them on the forums or on Aquabid.com

It will depend on your light, CO2 and nutrients. On a lower light tank some stems will grow slower then they would in a higher light tank. If you tell us your light and what not I am sure people will have some suggestions.


----------



## Littlefish81 (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I have 75 watts of light, 2 DIY CO2 systems, and gravel with laterite. My water runs pretty hard and high PH, but it doesn't seem to be affecting the plants at all.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Plants normally like pretty hard water I believe, so yours should be fine.


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

Throw some mosses in, x-mas, java or erect. Everybody loves mosses :lol: They'll make your tank look more natural and give a nice contrast to the swords.


----------

